# Screensaver stuck and one big mess on the screen



## Xaurrreliuz (Feb 25, 2011)

I Was on vacation and ready to read (updated to 3.1 before I got on vacation)
Read 5 days without any problem.
Day 6 afternoon
Screensaver was on (with the lady)
turned the Kindle 3 out of standby mode and now it has all kind of lines and
the screen does not show anything but the messed up screensaver.

What I did (when I returned back home..10 days without Kindle) was:
- Recharged
- Did move to switch to the right for a long period to reset
- Did remove internal battery

I can connect to PC. The PC screen does not show on the Kindle
I can access my files.

Anybody know if my Kindle broken? Or know a possible solution
Thank you

My screen


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The screen is cracked.


----------



## Xaurrreliuz (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok thank you for your reply.
The casing is not damaged anywhere nor is the screen damaged anywhere
I kept it in a secure case. Strange it can crack without cracks


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The top layer of the screen is plastic, underneath is a layer of glass, that is what has cracked. 
Call Kindle customer service.


----------



## Xaurrreliuz (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. I will contact amazon. Guess it happens more. The magic word was cracked.

http://www.crunchgear.com/2007/12/29/kindle-screen-woes-anyone-else/


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, as soon as you talk to Kindle CS, they'll probably have a new one out the door to you in no time.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

As Ininst says, that's a cracked screen. You can actually see the point of impact, there are a curved lines (the cracks in the glass) radiating out from a point above the "I" key and about a fifth of the way up the screen - about where Jane's hand would be.


----------

